# Thank You Ga DNR



## Hammer Spank (Sep 27, 2015)

Ga used to have a bow season. Then crossguns became legal and it all went away. We used to have a "primitive weapons" season and then scoped inlines were included. Now we have centerfire rifles allowed for hunts during "bow" season. They might as well just have one all weapons season now. 

Thank you for stealing some quiet "bang free" days from me. 

As a traditional archer who spends hundreds of hours scouting for bears every summer and loves chasing them with a stick and string, Im disgusted by the decision to open chattahoochee to rifle hunters this weekend. 

I really wanted to bear hunt this weekend but knew I would be aggravated the whole time if I went there so I went deer hunting instead. 

I know the mentality of most of this forum so I know what to expect from the responses but I want the ga dnr to know that there are some people out here that are disgusted by their decisions.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 27, 2015)

Hooch is what 25k acres out of how many hundreds of thousands of acres of public land in North ga? Glad they had something diffrent, maybe a few bears will be killed despite the weather this week. Us folks that live around here would be glad to see a slight reductions in the bear population with some of the problems they can cause. I'm not complaining on bit , was going to go myself and still may one day this week if the weather breaks a little. I would like to see a lot of folks get there first bear there this week. I guarantee I can sit in complete peace and quiet just about anywhere a bear would be on hooch because it would be far far from any road. I have hunted on hooch for years and only bumped into 2 people in close to 20 years while in the woods. Personally I'd rather have the deer than the bears, years ago before the bear population boomed, I have been told it wasn't nothing to see 20 deer on a hunt in the mountains. Bears are a big reason why deer numbers are down. I know lack of timber cutting is another reason but have you seen how much browse deer have in places from burns and lighting started fires? I really believe if bear and hog numbers were cut way back and doe days stopped, a few restocked, hooch could hold a ton of deer. This is a whole different subject that has been beat to death but when you got a abunduce of one thing you manage it. It's a abunduce of bear and hog so lets manage them. Maybe they will open the whole national forest for a week like this. Very few bears were killed last year with bumper mast crop so what has happened this year? Boom again.


----------



## Duff (Sep 27, 2015)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Hooch is what 25k acres out of how many hundreds of thousands of acres of public land in North ga? Glad they had something diffrent, maybe a few bears will be killed despite the weather this week. Us folks that live around here would be glad to see a slight reductions in the bear population with some of the problems they can cause. I'm not complaining on bit , was going to go myself and still may one day this week if the weather breaks a little. I would like to see a lot of folks get there first bear there this week. I guarantee I can sit in complete peace and quiet just about anywhere a bear would be on hooch because it would be far far from any road. I have hunted on hooch for years and only bumped into 2 people in close to 20 years while in the woods. Personally I'd rather have the deer than the bears, years ago before the bear population boomed, I have been told it wasn't nothing to see 20 deer on a hunt in the mountains. Bears are a big reason why deer numbers are down. I know lack of timber cutting is another reason but have you seen how much browse deer have in places from burns and lighting started fires? I really believe if bear and hog numbers were cut way back and doe days stopped, a few restocked, hooch could hold a ton of deer. This is a whole different subject that has been beat to death but when you got a abunduce of one thing you manage it. It's a abunduce of bear and hog so lets manage them. Maybe they will open the whole national forest for a week like this. Very few bears were killed last year with bumper mast crop so what has happened this year? Boom again.



^^^^


----------



## Hammer Spank (Sep 27, 2015)

I understand all of that. I have a degree in wildlife biology. If there was a biological decision behind this, I would entertain it but there wasnt. 


My issue is that ga doesnt even really have a bow season anymore. And there are some hunters here who choose to hunt with a bow and we used to have a season where we had zero pressure to deal with. Nobody goes to my mountain spots. Not ever. They are too hard to get to.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 27, 2015)

I've seen a lot of decisions made based on a degree but in the real world it wasn't a smart decision.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 27, 2015)

Hammer Spank said:


> I understand all of that. I have a degree in wildlife biology. If there was a biological decision behind this, I would entertain it but there wasnt.
> 
> 
> My issue is that ga doesnt even really have a bow season anymore. And there are some hunters here who choose to hunt with a bow and we used to have a season where we had zero pressure to deal with. Nobody goes to my mountain spots. Not ever. They are too hard to get to.



Just curious Sean...I took vacation last week. I hunted seven days straight on Chattahoochee. In seven different days, I saw 21 DIFFERENT bears. Of those 21, I had multiple sightings each. My actual bear sightings in one week were in the 40+ range. I videotaped nine of these bears, and two of which were at five yards or less. (I personally showed TopherAndTick the videotape tonight). I saw 9 hogs last week, and killed two. I saw one deer....one time. 
So....seven days, twenty one different bears, 40+ sightings, 9 hogs (2 killed)..................and one....single.....deer. 
You say that you have a degree in wildlife biology, and there was no biological reason for the early hunt. Given my sole experience last week....seven days.....would you not agree that there seems a severe imbalance in the bear/deer ratio? Have you gotten official word from DNR biologists that there was no biological reason for the hunt, or is that your sole opinion? 
Now myself? I'm an archer. .....primarily. But I love the rifle as well (I was Army Infantry, so the long gun holds a special place in my heart).  I appreciate the peace and silence of archery season, but I also recognize the fact that the Chattahoochee NF is 520,000 acres, and you chose to hunt just one very tiny blip on the map. There are literally thousands of other ridge tops to choose from and a whole slew of WMA's available to you, but you blame one decision by DNR as crashing your season. Look at a map of north Georgia, and you will see 500,000 other acres to hunt. That's a lot of land. Realistically, the day the regs were published, you should have forsaken Chattahoochee since you hold peace as a crucial element to a hunt. You should have sought the N.F. or War woman for peace and quiet, yet you willingly chose to hunt the most heavily traveled, tourist friendly, and highly pressured WMA in Region two. That falls on you, and not on DNR. 
Bears on Coopers Creek, Dawson Forest, Chestatee, Warwoman, they all love white oaks just the same. You had a month to switch scouting routes before archery opener and then the early rifle, but you neglected to relocate and stayed on Chattahoochee where you knew you'd be unhappy. That is on you. 
Would I rather kill a bear with a bow? Of course! Do I still plan on it this year? Certainly! But are gun hunters not as entitled to harvesting a bear in the prime seasonal window as me? Undisputedly!
I started out by the gun. Although a bow and arrow are my preferred tools of killing, the long rifle holds a place in my heart that no arrow could replace.


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 27, 2015)

I can remember when chatahoochee and swallows creek was a deer hunters paradise, bears were very rare, so we're hogs, when the hog and bear population exploded, the deer vanished. I say they need to open up hog hunting with any weapon year round, there should be more any weapon bear hunts all throughout the chatahoochee NF. But do we really know for sure what the DNR s goal for the mountain counties are? Do they want to manage for deer or bear? If the latter then they have been successful. I know NC  centers their big game management around the black bear, deer are way down on the priority list.


----------



## Joey Youngblood (Sep 27, 2015)

Killer Kyle said:


> Just curious Sean...I took vacation last week. I hunted seven days straight on Chattahoochee. In seven different days, I saw 21 DIFFERENT bears. Of those 21, I same many multiple sightings each. My actual bear sightings in one week were in the 40+ range. I videotaped nine of these bears, and two of which were at five yards or less. (I personally showed TopherAndTick the videotape tonight). I saw 9 hogs last week, and killed two. I saw one deer....one time.
> So....seven days, twenty one different bears, 40+ sightings, 9 hogs (2 killed)..................and one....single.....deer.
> You say that you have a degree in wildlife biology, but there was no biological reason for the early hunt. Given my sole experience last week....seven days.....would you not agree that there seems a severe imbalance in the bear/deer ratio? Have you gotten official word from DNR biologists that there was no biological reason for the hunt, or is that your sole opinion?
> Now myself? I'm an archer. .....primarily. But I love the rifle as well (I was Army Infantry, so the long gun holds a special place in my heart).  I appreciate the peace and silence of archery season, but I also recognize the fact that the Chattahoochee NF is 520,000 acres, and you chose to hunt just one very tiny blip on the map. There are literally thousands of other ridge tops to choose from and a whole slew of WMA's available to you, but you blame one decision by DNR as crashing your season. Look at a map of north Georgia, and you will see 500,000 other acres to hunt. That's a lot of land. Realistically, the day the regs were published, you should have forsaken Chattahoochee since you hold peace as a crucial element to a hunt. You should have sought the N.F. or War woman for peace and quiet, yet you willingly chose to hunt the most trafficated and highly pressured WMA in Region two. That falls on you, and not on DNR.
> ...



Hey Killer,
You been hunting my stand?


----------



## Joey Youngblood (Sep 27, 2015)

Hammer Spank said:


> Ga used to have a bow season. Then crossguns became legal and it all went away. We used to have a "primitive weapons" season and then scoped inlines were included. Now we have centerfire rifles allowed for hunts during "bow" season. They might as well just have one all weapons season now.
> 
> Thank you for stealing some quiet "bang free" days from me.
> 
> ...



Hey Spanky,
I have a different point of view than the Killer. IMO you are just mindlessly whining. You've got over 1/2 million more acres to hunt that are still open for bow only. And... If you bear scouted as much as you let on, then I'm sure you know the north side of the mountain, from the Appalachian trail to the brasstown bald hwy is absolutely loaded with bears, yet, is virtually untouched because it's not branded as part of the WMA...


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 27, 2015)

This is intresting, I have enjoied reading both view points. I for one am excited to get the .308 out early this week and try to reach out and touch the illusive ole bear. It would appear as though the DNR wants less bear and hog. I would love to see the deer population cklem has in his lifetime sometime in mine.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 27, 2015)

Joe Brandon said:


> This is intresting, I have enjoied reading both view points. I for one am excited to get the .308 out early this week and try to reach out and touch the illusive ole bear. It would appear as though the DNR wants less bear and hog. I would love to see the deer population cklem has in his lifetime sometime in mine.



I agree, I was glad to get the gun out and go after them. And like they've said, if you didn't want anyone around, you could have hunted anywhere on the NF


----------



## brandonsc (Sep 28, 2015)

How many bears were killed this past weekend? As prt of the special gun hunt


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 28, 2015)

brandonsc said:


> How many bears were killed this past weekend? As prt of the special gun hunt



Two as of last night. Two bears and no hogs. I've got some good spots up high, but with the wind ripping the way it was, we didn't see a thing even with LOTS of white oak acorns on the ground. Hopefully the wind will let up soon and they will get back on the food. 
I only heard one gunshot all weekend, and of was at 11:00 p.m. Saturday night when I as getting into my tent to sleep.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 28, 2015)

I was hoping to hear 20 or 30. But with the weather the way it was it was tough. Looks like its going to be a wet week but the wind will die off some.


----------



## brandonsc (Sep 28, 2015)

I was planning on hunting all day Sunday but the well pump went out so needless to say I didn't make it to the woods. I'm probably gonna try for this Saturday the last day of the hunt


----------



## humdandy (Sep 28, 2015)

Spanky, I'd be willing to bet this was more political than biological. ........I could be wrong.  

You might want to thank your local politicians.


----------



## Joey Youngblood (Sep 28, 2015)

humdandy said:


> Spanky, I'd be willing to bet this was more political than biological. ........I could be wrong.
> 
> You might want to thank your local politicians.



I thank whoever the decision makers were. This rifle hunt is something new, it's a lot of fun, and I saw more bears.  And September is a great time of year to have it. Adds a little spice to life.


----------



## Joey Youngblood (Sep 28, 2015)

Killer Kyle said:


> Two as of last night. Two bears and no hogs. I've got some good spots up high, but with the wind ripping the way it was, we didn't see a thing even with LOTS of white oak acorns on the ground. Hopefully the wind will let up soon and they will get back on the food.
> I only heard one gunshot all weekend, and of was at 11:00 p.m. Saturday night when I as getting into my tent to sleep.



I'm finding bears on red oaks on Chattahoochee. They are just killing it on the ridge I've been hunting!!! Usually this early, I'm all about the white oaks, but tgere is something they like about the area I've been... Interesting huh? Miles of nothing, then I find a ridge almost within sight of a road that is getting hammered. That doesn't happen much up here so I'm going to enjoy it!!!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 28, 2015)

Update: Four bears killed on the hooch as of this a.m. Think I might just head up tonight and sit in the rain for a while!


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 28, 2015)

Time for a dog season now. Not a free for all but quota hunts like they do for hogs on some wma.


----------



## Low Gap (Sep 28, 2015)

*Hammer Spank*

If you go to the locked gate at the back of Low Gap campground and walk to the apple orchard it will be just you and the bears.


----------



## JWilson (Sep 28, 2015)

I have spoke to DNR and was told they manage for deer. I can't say I blame them most people would rather hunt deer than a bear. I myself don't care if I see another deer. But there are people out there who enjoy hunting them so why should I force my opinion on them. So with that being said I will continue to hunt with my crossbow and I will continue to take advantage of an early gun hunt when I can.


----------



## Joey Youngblood (Sep 28, 2015)

JWilson said:


> I have spoke to DNR and was told they manage for deer. I can't say I blame them most people would rather hunt deer than a bear. I myself don't care if I see another deer. But there are people out there who enjoy hunting them so why should I force my opinion on them. So with that being said I will continue to hunt with my crossbow and I will continue to take advantage of an early gun hunt when I can.



The overwhelming majority of visitors hunting the mountains come for the chance at a bear. Those of us who live in and hunt the mountains are after mature bucks, generally speaking.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 29, 2015)

^^^^ yep, every now and then I'll take a wild hair and want to go after a bear but 99 percent of my time trying to find a good deer to hunt. And that in it self is more time consuming than hunting for him when you find one. Don't know how many times I've found a good buck and about the time you set up on him bear or hogs move in and mess you up.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 29, 2015)

I enjoy a couple bear hunts a year, I hunt the season - Bow (x-bow), Black Powder and Modern Gun.

To each their own...


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 29, 2015)

OP-  how has cross bows and in lines affected you exactly?


----------



## tcoker (Sep 29, 2015)

I like reading both sides. Just remember, us as sportsman, specifically hunters, are a dying breed. We need to stick together. 

Anyway, I've never bear hunted a day in my life. I was at Cooper Creek this weekend camping with the family, catching a couple trout and there was a group of like 12-15 traditional hunters staying at the campground. I respect those guys, but at the same time, anybody that wants to use whatever means are legal is fine by me. If I could get my first bear with a rifle, I'd be all over it same as with a bow. I've often daydreamed about taking a bear right here in Georgia and how cool it would be. I'd love to do that. I've just always wondered how the heck would I get it out of there, it ain't easy walking, much less draggin'.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 29, 2015)

tcoker said:


> I like reading both sides. Just remember, us as sportsman, specifically hunters, are a dying breed. We need to stick together.
> 
> Anyway, I've never bear hunted a day in my life. I was at Cooper Creek this weekend camping with the family, catching a couple trout and there was a group of like 12-15 traditional hunters staying at the campground. I respect those guys, but at the same time, anybody that wants to use whatever means are legal is fine by me. If I could get my first bear with a rifle, I'd be all over it same as with a bow. I've often daydreamed about taking a bear right here in Georgia and how cool it would be. I'd love to do that. I've just always wondered how the heck would I get it out of there, it ain't easy walking, much less draggin'.



You don't drag them Coker, you chop them! Carry a big, sturdy pack. Bring a strong back and a strong body, and pack it out. Way, way, WAY easier, and light years faster.


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 29, 2015)

Killer Kyle said:


> You don't drag them Coker, you chop them! Carry a big, sturdy pack. Bring a strong back and a strong body, and pack it out. Way, way, WAY easier, and light years faster.



Amen!!!!


----------



## tcoker (Sep 30, 2015)

I'd for sure want a rug and woud hate to mess up the cape. The paws and head would be challanging I would think. Plus your talking xxx lbs of meat, that's significant weight in them there mountains to us flatlanders. I'd be worth it though... at least once.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 30, 2015)

Nah man, just skin it on the spot like you would for a rug. Skin down the inside middle of the leg down to the wrist, and then cut at the wrist and leave the entire paw attached to the hide, and do the same to the head. Pack the head, hide, and paws out along with whatever meat you can carry on your own. Hang the meat cuts in a mesh laundry bag (weigh about 1.5 oz, pack up small, and run $1-2.00 each). Go back in for the second load of meat, and third if necessary. Plus, you can't damage the hide when its rolled up in your pack with the head, but you can DEFINITELY damage it by dragging.


----------



## brandonsc (Sep 30, 2015)

Who alls gonna be up there this Saturday for the last gun day?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 30, 2015)

Spent all day yesterday looking and checking  several spots and found 2 that could be killed if a man wanted to wait. It's hard for me to sit and wait on one like a deer. Was hoping I could find one in a tree to shoot out but haven't had a chance to do that yet.


----------



## brandonsc (Sep 30, 2015)

Tree cutter if your interested in sharing  a spot shoot me a pm


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 30, 2015)

I'll be there in the evening. Checked the sign out sheet just hours ago and there were 4 bears and 1 hog killed. 
Since I have to work in the a.m., I never get a say where I hunt in the evenings. Trucks are already parked in my spots. Such was the case this afternoon.


----------



## brandonsc (Sep 30, 2015)

I'll be there all day Saturday unless the rain runs me off


----------



## tomcat58 (Oct 1, 2015)

I would like to kill a bear cense yall know where they are take me off


----------



## Hammer Spank (Oct 2, 2015)

This will be my final post on this forum as I dont need it and couldnt care less what anybody on here thinks about anything. Just wanted to let you know that Ill be all over NE Ga for a long time to come. Those of you with comments can speak to me face to face. I carry a greybark black widow recurve. If you see it, stop by.  At the moment my fletchings are yellow.   Ill entertain all of you.


----------



## philtuts (Oct 2, 2015)

The only reason I've learned from my mistakes and learned how to become a more successful, responsible hunter is because I've learned to care what the people on here think. 

Fixed mindset vs. growth mindset.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 2, 2015)

UrbanHunter33 said:


> The only reason I've learned from my mistakes and learned how to become a more successful, responsible hunter is because I've learned to care what the people on here think.
> 
> Fixed mindset vs. growth mindset.



These are words of wisdom and maturity. This reminds me of a quote from a great philosopher:

"It is the mark of an educated mind to be able to entertain a thought without accepting it".
-Aristotle


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 2, 2015)

Out of this thread I would like to take the time to legitimately thank the GA DNR and USFS personnel. I doubt anyone reading this belongs in these categories, but nonetheless.
You work tirelessly. You work long hours, you are forced to work in areas where your expertise does not lie. You attend colleges, obtain degrees, and yet your beginning salaries begin at $27,000 per year. You are often criticised and blamed, although decisions lie echelons above you. You uphold the laws, and stride to uphold what is right and good. You are the keepers of our environment. Although imperfect, like each of us are, your ultimate goals aim toward the greater good. Funding is low, and you are underpaid and stretched thin. I nevertheless extoll you. As a self described conservationist first and foremost, I applaud your efforts and seek to assist in furthering your goals. You make the best of what you have. Your praise is little, and your reward is scarce. Know that this one outdoorsman, amidst throngs of others, cherish your good work. We understand that until greater funds arrive, you will continue to give us the best of what you have. Without your  current efforts, the quality of outdoors sporting experiences we currently enjoy would be far diminished. Thank you for your diligence and most importantly your service to our state, national government, and to the biota as a whole and all its inhabitants found herein. Yes. Thank you DNR!


----------



## humdandy (Oct 3, 2015)

JWarren said:


> Are we a spoiled sport?
> 
> Bless your heart....



He went to UGA, you can't blame the child.  Blame the college.

He is really passionate about bears and traditional hunting.


----------



## Joey Youngblood (Oct 3, 2015)

Killer Kyle said:


> Out of this thread I would like to take the time to legitimately thank the GA DNR and USFS personnel. I doubt anyone reading this belongs in these categories, but nonetheless.
> You work tirelessly. You work long hours, you are forced to work in areas where your expertise does not lie. You attend colleges, obtain degrees, and yet your beginning salaries begin at $27,000 per year. You are often criticised and blamed, although decisions lie echelons above you. You uphold the laws, and stride to uphold what is right and good. You are the keepers of our environment. Although imperfect, like each of us are, your ultimate goals aim toward the greater good. Funding is low, and you are underpaid and stretched thin. I nevertheless extoll you. As a self described conservationist first and foremost, I applaud your efforts and seek to assist in furthering your goals. You make the best of what you have. Your praise is little, and your reward is scarce. Know that this one outdoorsman, amidst throngs of others, cherish your good work. We understand that until greater funds arrive, you will continue to give us the best of what you have. Without your  current efforts, the quality of outdoors sporting experiences we currently enjoy would be far diminished. Thank you for your diligence and most importantly your service to our state, national government, and to the biota as a whole and all its inhabitants found herein. Yes. Thank you DNR!



Ditto. Now we need to work on getting that last week of deer season back on CNF. Or better yet, extended into January like the rest of the state.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2015)

Hammer Spank said:


> Nobody goes to my mountain spots. Not ever. They are too hard to get to.



I understand what you are saying, and I personally wish that our bow season would start later and last longer, with a shorter gun season.

That's just MPO though. That all being said, the last sentence cluster in this quote above, from you, pretty much nullifies everything you said in your OP. 

If nobody goes there, what's the issue?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 3, 2015)

I can promise there's not a spot in the mountains that hasn't been hunted. I though after walking 4hours deep to get to a spot I have found the perfect spot and it was. Seen a pile of game but someone had already hung a lock on years ago. I though what kind of crazy person would walk that far to hunt.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 3, 2015)

Hammer didnt seem to mind firing off multiple shots and sounding like a war zone where he hunted at panola mountain last yr. He was popping off the rounds. Youd think a person this dead set against guns would have had the ol stick and string with him.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 3, 2015)

Joey Youngblood said:


> Ditto. Now we need to work on getting that last week of deer season back on CNF. Or better yet, extended into January like the rest of the state.



Agreed!


----------



## ripplerider (Oct 3, 2015)

Dang Hammer Spank dont go aways mad. I always enjoyed your input- did I agree with it always no. But I did sometimes and you brought up some important points. I sure didnt agree with you on this one but I mightve on the next one. Spank there is so much great bear habitat just north of Chattahoochee wma you could hunt it for weeks and never get tired. I never run into another hunter. Sorry if youre feelings got hurt you know sometimes you bring that on yourself. P.m. me sometimes before you give up on the whole crew.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 3, 2015)

I asked a question.   He did not respond.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2015)

What was the question?


----------



## Joey Youngblood (Oct 3, 2015)

Hammer Spank said:


> This will be my final post on this forum as I dont need it and couldnt care less what anybody on here thinks about anything. Just wanted to let you know that Ill be all over NE Ga for a long time to come. Those of you with comments can speak to me face to face. I carry a greybark black widow recurve. If you see it, stop by.  At the moment my fletchings are yellow.   Ill entertain all of you.



I don't believe you for a second. You'll be back.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 4, 2015)

T.P. said:


> What was the question?






TopherAndTick said:


> OP-  how has cross bows and in lines affected you exactly?



refresher


----------



## plottman88 (Oct 14, 2015)

*deer?*

People complaining no deer? Well if every hunter that buys a license fills their tags (12 deer) it would take long to thin the deer population. Maybe it should be only 2 deer a year or close the season for 2 or 3 year and give them a chance


----------



## PARA1977 (Oct 15, 2015)

I do not have a degree in anything but I agree with Tree Cutter
Bears are the reason for the decline in deer population in the mountains, bears are opportunistic and they know when fawns are dropping case in point is my deer lease I have called them in with turkey calls and fawn bleats and a friend had one still and eat a gobbler he shot it flopped off the side of the mountain and bam a bear snatched it, if you think it don't happen to fawns your crazy


----------



## humdandy (Oct 15, 2015)

PARA1977 said:


> I do not have a degree in anything but I agree with Tree Cutter
> Bears are the reason for the decline in deer population in the mountains, bears are opportunistic and they know when fawns are dropping case in point is my deer lease I have called them in with turkey calls and fawn bleats and a friend had one still and eat a gobbler he shot it flopped off the side of the mountain and bam a bear snatched it, if you think it don't happen to fawns your crazy



I can guarantee you that bears are not eating fawns in Screven County.


----------



## birddog52 (Nov 12, 2015)

Biggest problem on national forest land is a lack of diversity in habiat meaning, no timber cutting going on. If that went back to logging like they did 30 years ago y would see alot more deer turkey and grouse even alot more migrate songbirds


----------



## herb mcclure (Nov 12, 2015)

*Thank you GA DNR*

Thats a big 10-4, Mr. Bill. However, as you know, that's comes under the U. S. Forest Service and you , I ,  DNR, or and no-body else; will ever see that again; most likely. 
herb mcclure


----------



## The mtn man (Nov 12, 2015)

Bears wouldn't eat as many fawns if the fawns had somewhere safe to stay while mom was out doing her Dailey summer routine, new growth and edge habitat would help tremendously, we can blame the Forrest service powers that be. Same problem in NC. The deer decline started in NC mountains long before it did in GA, shortening the season doesn't help, we've had a 3 week gun season I guess as long as I've been around.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 12, 2015)

Has nc always had a high bear population or was it thinned out by our great granddaddy's like ga? Don't think we had a big population until last 20 years or so.


----------



## The mtn man (Nov 12, 2015)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Has nc always had a high bear population or was it thinned out by our great granddaddy's like ga? Don't think we had a big population until last 20 years or so.



They were thinned out for sure, bear started coming back strong in the late 70s they say, I was just a pup then so that's not first hand experience for me, it is known that during the 70s - early 80s my area of NC had a lot of deer, the population decline coinsides with the loss of interest in timber harvest and a growing bear population, I'm not sure which of the 2 are to blame. It is a known fact that a hungry summer time bear, that is only eating whatever it can scrounge up, will eat every fawn it encounters, it's not like the mountains are covered in blackberries with the mature timber, I guess if we could teach our game to eat laurel leaves we'd be set for sure.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 13, 2015)

I know timber has some to do with it but I can't help but think bear are more of a issue with low deer numbers.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 13, 2015)

tree cutter 08 said:


> I know timber has some to do with it but I can't help but think bear are more of a issue with low deer numbers.



I think low deer numbers are a combination of several things. (predation by bears or coyotes or whatever, aging forests due to logging ban, liberal tag limits, reduction in agriculture, etc) Other parts of the state are complaining about low deer numbers and they don't have near the bear population we do up here.


----------



## birddog52 (Nov 13, 2015)

Yes those brilliant biologist we have running the show within dnr doing a great job for the wildlife in ga using the (wag system). Y boys can figure that system out


----------



## runswithbeer (Nov 16, 2015)

black panthers eat the majority of deerz


----------



## mattuga (Nov 16, 2015)

Killer Kyle said:


> These are words of wisdom and maturity. This reminds me of a quote from a great philosopher:
> 
> "It is the mark of an educated mind to be able to entertain a thought without accepting it".
> -Aristotle



Good quote


----------



## rivercritter (Jan 10, 2016)

i believe it is completely habitat related the bear thrive due the conditions of the land.our wms had healthy deer populations when clear cut was regularly practiced. all animals depend on there surroundings. i think that peole believe that bears are killingdeer there is no proof and there is no truth to that now i do understand that when acorns are scarce and bears congrigate on a food source that they keep alot of game run off. as far as hogs go there are not enuff in the mtns to even make them a factor. there is not a hog problem in north ga. there is a management problem. i will add coyotes are a large factor in game numbers from grouse turkey deer exc. i think as hunters we should all due are part in coyote harvest.


----------



## rivercritter (Jan 10, 2016)

its the forest the biologists have created that is the issue not bears. bears are a by product of whoever says yes or no at the main office. i think one post said that they said they manage for deer? well they have failed on every stage.


----------



## PARA1977 (Jan 10, 2016)

I think most areas of the mountains have all the deer they can support. I see a lot of deer during spring and summer that I don't see during fall and winter, during the October hunt at cohutta I saw more deer than I have ever seen before and I have hunted the same area for 23 years. I also am a believer that bears predate on fawns I have called them in with bleats in October and December 
And they were coming quick. There was a big burn area on mill creek I hunted and dad killed a nice buck we saw 23 deer in that thick overgrowth that tells me that fertile kill areas will eventually 
Lead to overgrowth and more deer as a result.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2016)

PARA1977 said:


> I think most areas of the mountains have all the deer they can support. I see a lot of deer during spring and summer that I don't see during fall and winter, during the October hunt at cohutta I saw more deer than I have ever seen before and I have hunted the same area for 23 years. I also am a believer that bears predate on fawns I have called them in with bleats in October and December
> And they were coming quick. There was a big burn area on mill creek I hunted and dad killed a nice buck we saw 23 deer in that thick overgrowth that tells me that fertile kill areas will eventually
> Lead to overgrowth and more deer as a result.



There is the key to deer.  When there is browse deer have enough to eat otherwise no deer.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 16, 2016)

Lest we not forget our neighborhood yotes! They eat their fair share. I scored the jackpot on a WMA last week. Was hiking up roads walking the edges of wildlife openings and food plots. Was walking the edge of a planted food plot which is now showing HEAVY use by deer and turkeys, where I could find no deer sign there during season. The hinters have left and the deer are settled back down and using the plots well again. Just off the edge of the food plot and down the hill maybe 15 yards sat two yote dens side by side (or either it was one with four holes dug out. The dens are actively being use, and are right amidst several deer trails coming off the field. I thought "my, my, what an ideal location for a yote to live. Creek bottom below with water, and right next to actively used deer trails, and a main deer food source. Also a food source drawing in turkeys, rabbits, and birds. And I'm sure hogs will discover it too. I bought a muzzle loader this week and am sighting it in this afternoon. Gonna see if I can whack a yote or two before small game season closes. Gonna take my rodent squeaker back and hunt early and late and see if I can do my part to protect our mountain heard and maybe reduce risk for our fawns dropping soon.


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 19, 2016)

I read about a study , I think it was in PA. Biologists tracked a certain number of fawns from birth, at the end of the summer approx 70% of the fawns in the study were preyed upon by bears. I'd like to see a study like that done in our southern mtns.


----------



## ripplerider (Jan 20, 2016)

When elk were first re-introduced to the Smokies their population growth was very slow until bioligists began trapping and relocating bears from their calving grounds. Bear predation was the leading cause by far of calf mortality. From 2006 to 2008 49 bears were relocated which led to a large increase in calf survival. Not sure if theyre still trapping some bears but the elk population sure took off afterwards. Not completely sure if deer fawns are as vulnerable to bear predation but common sense tells me that weve got to be losing some to bears which our low populations in the mtns. can ill afford. I'd like to see a study on this done too.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 20, 2016)

X3 on a study but I'd say bears get just as much as yotes do.


----------



## deadend (Jan 21, 2016)

Hammer Spank said:


> This will be my final post on this forum as I dont need it and couldnt care less what anybody on here thinks about anything. Just wanted to let you know that Ill be all over NE Ga for a long time to come. Those of you with comments can speak to me face to face. I carry a greybark black widow recurve. If you see it, stop by.  At the moment my fletchings are yellow.   Ill entertain all of you.



I would rather you stay on this forum so we can continue to talk about hunting in the mountains.


----------

